#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What are your favourite cartoons shows?

## Bhavya

In my school days, I love to watch some cartoons shows those are The Powerpuff girls, A Pup Named Scooby-Doo, Tom & Jerry and The Bugs Bunny Show. So, guys, what are your favourite cartoons shows? Let's recall our childhood memories!

----------

